# is there anybody with severe social anxiety and also born different?



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

is there anybody with severe social anxiety and also born different?

I have severe social anxiety and i was born different idk how or why, but my body is really thin and not thick like everybody else. but basically, is there anybody else that has severe social anxiety and also is born different? 

I feel SUPER lonely like am rejected by society !


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

i think this post needs to be in the "Secondary Disorders"?


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I guess that depends on what you mean by "different." I'm transgender. Because of the relationship I have to my body, and the appearance of my body, most people consider me a freak. My anxiety would be significantly less if I weren't trans and/or I didn't look the way that I do. Separately, I think I could have coped with either of those, but together they've basically destroyed my life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I just got done having that reaffirmed for me two minutes ago on twitter lol. I've always known I'm a societal outcast though, they're not so great themselves.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Everyone is born different. It's just that when you're born different in a way that people don't like, you're expected to "take responsibility" for your birth.


----------



## levgre (Jan 13, 2022)

I was born with a face that is very strange (not unattractive), it changes appearance very quickly based on the angle and expression of my face. It's like God himself wanted me to be unsure of how I looked, so I have severe body dysmorphia. I was also born way too empathetic and take in other peoples hostile emotions too easily. I'm open to chatting with you if you want a friend.


----------

